# new labs still not right



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

These are latest labs done 06/14/16 With these results I was taking 48.75MG 2x daily.Medication Nature-Throid.

T4 0.70 low-reference range(0.82-1.77)

TSH 0.056 low range(0.450-4.500)

Reverse T3 8.7 range (9.2-24.1)

Triiodothyronine,free serum ? 2.3 range(2.0-4.4).

Dr.said was still too much Nature throid so lowered to 48.75 1xday and 32.5 1 xday. Within 4 days started with dizzyness and room spinning ,at one point could barely walk .Is this common?Also should mention my other meds which have not changed in several months. Proxac 20mg 1x day (for hot flashes) zanax as needed and busbar 15mg 2xday.In addition to dizzy increased fatigue and some tremors .I was on Amore for a couple of years but because of price hike she suggested synthryoid ,which was even worse symptoms all the stuff hair loss tremors heart palps. switched to Nature throid several months ago Thought saw some improvement then she lowerd dose.It's been 5 years since TT and have not been on a good dose of any med with good labs just so frustrated sometimes just wanna cry any suggestions ? Thank You all in advance!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks to me like your doctor is dosing you solely based on your TSH. Do you agree?

I respectfully disagree with the decrease in meds. your T4 is low out of range, and your Free T3 is low in range. The decrease makes no sense to me. You are going to be hypo.


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree,she always starts the conversation explaining how the thyroid gland works.I have to tell her but I dont have one!.Would this explain constant dizzyness?I started taking meclinize which is a motion sickness med which doesnt really help.Thinking about going back to earlier dose of 48.75 2x day I know the Naturethyroid has T3 but would a small addition of cytomel help? Any advise helpfull Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No, I do not think you should add Cytomel. That would be two T3 drugs.

Have you been seeing the same doctor this whole time (for 5 years)? And no luck finding the right drug combo/level? If that's the case, I think I'd be looking for a new doctor who may have a different approach.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would ditch the doc and find a new one--she's keeping you in a bad place (and doesn't seem to be taking the time to know you since she can't remember you don't have a thyroid!). In the General section of this site, there is a pinned post with a good doctor list that may help you: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/19305-good-doctors/


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Constant dizzy "passing out feeling" was one of the symptoms I had when I first noticed thyroid symptoms.

Your blood pressure is not stable. It is going up and down trying to regulate itself without thyroid hormone.

You need more desiccated thyroid not less...........

You are on a mighty low dose for someone without a thyroid...........

GET A NEW DOCTOR


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T4 0.70 low-reference range(0.82-1.77)
> 
> TSH 0.056 low range(0.450-4.500)
> 
> ...


Agreed - start looking for a new doctor.

You are low range FT-3 and taking a T3 heavy medication, therefore your FT-3 should be higher than your FT-4. Which they did not run the FT-4.

Both FT-3 and FT-4 are beneficial for dialing in thyroid hormone replacement. Your FT-3 should be closer to 3/4 range for you to feel your best.


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks everyone, im upping my dose back to 48.75 2x day untill i get new labs btw the lab draw was done with almost 24 hrs after i had taken my nature thyroid thanks again


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My labs are drawn 27 hour for Unithroid and 17 hour Cytomel.

I usually lab between 1/2 - 3/4 of range.

You are hypo.

Are you looking for a new doctor?


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, everyone just a quick note found a nurse practioner who specializes in thyroid issues.I'm seeing her next week so hopefully can feel better and this one will listen too me I've been slowly upping dose and maybe feel feel better.will keep posting.Thanks


----------

